# 24 Hr. Komandirskie



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

This arrived this morning.



Cal 2431, 24 hour movement. All stainless case and bezel. Not that I am too keen on the bezel. Hence I also ordered a new one. 



Better, but no cigar. Just as well I had a new dial and blue steel hands, ready and waiting. 



The blue steel second hand was a little short IMO, so the longer, red one was fitted. I am not too sure about red, at the moment, but I have a black one of the same dimensions.

I still have another set of hands that I may try.

Steve.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I like the middle photo but that is just my preference , I find the dial in the last photo a little confusing ( 4,8,12,16,20,24)


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The second hand as fitted looks good as does the silver Raketa style dial.

Wished I'd got the black no date version, still like my one though. :thumbsup:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

another vote fro the 2 nd with the blue and red the added red writing balances the red second hand :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

deano1956 said:


> another vote fro the 2 nd with the blue and red the added red writing balances the red second hand :thumbsup:
> 
> deano


 It certainly does, but I find the blue dial a little "busy".

A few options are still available. 

Steve.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Second for me. Though the silver dial is something I'm keen on. Still on the hunt for a inner rotating bezel 24hr.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

al_kaholik said:


> Second for me. Though the silver dial is something I'm keen on. Still on the hunt for a inner rotating bezel 24hr.


 Have you looked at Raketa?


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

@WRENCHI have. Its just finding one in good condition. There have been a few refurbished ones kicking about but they haven't really been up to scratch.

I specifically want a 24 + 24 inner bezel rather than cities or shift time. That second one with the grey dial is pretty smart though


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

al_kaholik said:


> @WRENCHI have. Its just finding one in good condition. There have been a few refurbished ones kicking about but they haven't really been up to scratch.
> 
> I specifically want a 24 + 24 inner bezel rather than cities or shift time. That second one with the grey dial is pretty smart though


 You could push the boat out and get one of these


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

WRENCH said:


>


 Up til now I had thought the dumbest watchface was a certain Kobold which had a mix of roman & regular numbers as hour markers.

But no. This one really takes the biscuit.

WTF were they thinking????


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Cities for a time zone. You can tell the time in a city by aligning it as has a 24hr face. I can't remember the exact way.

It's actually very useful for travelling, particularly over a number of time zones which cover Russia.


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

The problem, and why I think it's bloody stupid, is that it's not just cities. It's a completely senseless mix of cities, states/regions, and countries. Some of which span more than one timezone. Just... incredibly dumb.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I like the middle one best too


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

DryEagle said:


> The problem, and why I think it's bloody stupid, is that it's not just cities. It's a completely senseless mix of cities, states/regions, and countries. Some of which span more than one timezone. Just... incredibly dumb.


 Russian military and scientific outposts too. In a time when you needed something functional it probably did that well. The one that is available with English, not so useful as its focused on Russian establishments and needs. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Mine cost less than £20 new, so I won't get too upset. :yes:


----------

